# Weird Black/Brown Growth on Side of Molly



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

My male molly has had this....black thing...on his side for a few months.

Last week he had dropsy for a day and then got better because I was keeping a close eye on the tank.


I took this video during that time. In it about 24 seconds in, you can see what I am talking about: 




Chesh thinks its a tumor. I thought it was a scar.

He was the bully of the tank until I separated everyone, although back when I had all the mollies together he may have been bullied by the black molly.

Any thoughts? Ideas?

When the area is flared up he doesn't use the fin on that side as much. This tank and him have been through SEVERAL treatments for many different diseases.

I've treated with Levamisole HCl (camallanus infection), Metronidazole, Praziquantel and Salts.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Dude. That was a totally random GUESS! I have no idea what it could actually be. I really hope someone does. . . it's not an anchor worm, is it?  Poor FISHY!!!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

w.e it is hes keeping it for now. Everyone seems fine and I've treated the tank General Cure with no success. Time for the other medications.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Gah, dude... I'm sorry! I guess the GC rules out parasites, then. Hmmm. . . I'll have to ask around again and see if I can get any other suggestions for you. 

Stupid. . . sick. . . FISH! *growls* With how many medications that fish has been treated with over the last couple of months - I can't understand how he could POSSIBLY have ANYTHING wrong with him at this point! Maybe you're right - maybe it IS just a scar? 

I wish someone who knows stuff about stuff would find this thread! 

*BUMP* for the stuff knowers!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Chesh and others lol, do you know what white stringy poop means?

The one Bolivian Ram that hasn't gotten too much better and hasn't gotten his orange tummy yet just pooped some white stringy poop. I may have to quarantine him. But any ideas on what it is and how to treat it?

Also, the tank was treated with General Cure.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I *think* it's often a sign of a protozoan/internal parasites. . . but if you already treated with GC, that should have been taken care of with the metronidazole. I'm sure it can be a symptom of other things as well, and I'm not sure - I've only dealt with the one thing I've seen. How long ago did you finish treatment? Perhaps he's fine now, and the yucky stuff is still working it's way out of his system?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> I *think* it's often a sign of a protozoan/internal parasites. . . but if you already treated with GC, that should have been taken care of with the metronidazole. I'm sure it can be a symptom of other things as well, and I'm not sure - I've only dealt with the one thing I've seen. How long ago did you finish treatment? Perhaps he's fine now, and the yucky stuff is still working it's way out of his system?


The treatment for it finished about a week ago.


----------

